# Tennessee



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am looking for anyone in the eastern part of tennessee. My mother lives in the area and I am trying to put together an awesome mothers day surprise, however I live in colorado... so doing so is logistically hard. if anyone in the area wants to help make a few memories... either PM me or respond to this thread


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What part of eastern TN? Its kind of a broad area. We have one on here that is in the NE TN area. Haven't heard from her in a while though.


----------

